# Bayou Grande



## acl84fla (Jul 25, 2012)

Caught a couple black drum in Bayou Grande this morning. Lost a third one yak side. Has anyone else fished that area. Didn't see any trout or redfish but figured there must be some around there.


----------



## txfam6 (Aug 20, 2012)

I started to launch near the back end towards the flight lines off base and had the same outcome caught a few black drum on life shrimp fished under cork. What area where you fishing?


acl84fla said:


> Caught a couple black drum in Bayou Grande this morning. Lost a third one yak side. Has anyone else fished that area. Didn't see any trout or redfish but figured there must be some around there.


----------



## acl84fla (Jul 25, 2012)

txfam6 said:


> I started to launch near the back end towards the flight lines off base and had the same outcome caught a few black drum on life shrimp fished under cork. What area where you fishing?


I launched from the other side almost directly across from the place where they rent paddle boards and stuff on base. Do you live on the base?


----------



## txfam6 (Aug 20, 2012)

No I live on gulf beach near perdido. Im military though and fish on base almost most of the time.


----------



## acl84fla (Jul 25, 2012)

I live on base. Let me know if you wanna go fish sometime.


----------



## ace529 (Oct 14, 2011)

Do you both fish from a kayak? i just recently bought one and i live near the front gate of nas


----------



## acl84fla (Jul 25, 2012)

ace529 said:


> Do you both fish from a kayak? i just recently bought one and i live near the front gate of nas


I fish from a kayak. I have a Malibu X-Factor. If you want to go out let me know.


----------



## ace529 (Oct 14, 2011)

Awesome.thanks for the invite. I've been trying to talk some friends into buying a yak so i don't have to go alone. when do you normally fish? I usually can go on weekends


----------



## acl84fla (Jul 25, 2012)

ace529 said:


> Awesome.thanks for the invite. I've been trying to talk some friends into buying a yak so i don't have to go alone. when do you normally fish? I usually can go on weekends


I usually try to get out on Friday evenings or early Saturday mornings. Sometimes I will try to get out after work during the week.


----------



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

GO Fish the Rockwall across from White Island  ... I have caught Redfish , Trout ( Specks & Whites ) and Mangrove Snapper drifting in my Kayak along that wall ... it IS the Channel into the Bayou , so you'll have to dart in and out , but well worth it !!!:thumbup:


----------



## pole squeezer (Oct 29, 2008)

I read a recent water quality report a few days ago, and both bayou grande, and bayou texar had health advisories due to high levels of certain toxins. The rest of the waters were good.


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

I've fished in bayou Grande several times and never had much luck other than a couple really small trout. I have caught a couple reds and flounder along the rocks that were mentioned above


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

I live in Navy Point and Bayou Grande is sort of where I started fishing. I have had some luck with small reds and specs on some dock lights near white island but that's about it.

Also be careful out there as I saw a 6ft+ bull shark cruising around white island day before yesterday.


----------

